# How to fix my hissing valve cover?



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Did you put a thick dab in both of the crevasses? https://imagizer.imageshack.com/a/img42/8103/igij.jpg









How-To: Replace the Valve/Camshaft Cover (1.4L Turbo)


How-To: Replace the Valve/Camshaft Cover (1.4L Turbo) Overview The valve cover of the 1.4L Turbo engine houses the PCV system. Whether due to a leak in the gasket or a failure in the PCV system, this valve cover may need to be replaced. It is covered under the 5 year, 100,000 mile warranty...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Gotta_Go_Fast (Apr 27, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Did you put a thick dab in both of the crevasses? https://imagizer.imageshack.com/a/img42/8103/igij.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did, both times


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

New or reused gasket? Also, do you see bubbles if you spray it with soapy water or feel the air?


----------



## Gotta_Go_Fast (Apr 27, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> New or reused gasket?


Pre-silicone it was new, then I reused the same gasket for the silicone


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Gotta_Go_Fast said:


> Pre-silicone it was new, then I reused the same gasket for the silicone


hmm OEM Valve cover?


----------



## Gotta_Go_Fast (Apr 27, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> hmm OEM Valve cover?


I believe it is. When I replaced the gasket it looked like it was in really good condition, so it was likely replaced recently.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Gotta_Go_Fast said:


> I believe it is. When I replaced the gasket it looked like it was in really good condition, so it was likely replaced recently.


🧐🧐🧐


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Did you make sure all the bolt holes were clean and torqued to spec in the correct sequence and allowed the sealant to cure properly


----------



## Gotta_Go_Fast (Apr 27, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> Did you make sure all the bolt holes were clean and torqued to spec in the correct sequence and allowed the sealant to cure properly


Bolt holes were all clean but I didn't have an adapter to make my socket compatible with my torque wrench. I just tightened them till they were snug, so I'll grab an adapter from a hardware store tomorrow. If I reuse the gasket it would be the third time its been tightened down to the engine. Do you think I have to grab another one?
The sealant was the quick stuff that was supposed to cure after like 5 minutes or something crazy like that. I gave it an hour before I did the test.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes get a felpro gasket. And make sure it’s a genuine valve cover.


----------



## Gotta_Go_Fast (Apr 27, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yes get a felpro gasket. And make sure it’s a genuine valve cover.


Felpro was the one I was using. I will definitely look to make sure it's genuine tomorrow


----------



## Gotta_Go_Fast (Apr 27, 2020)

@Thebigzeus Do you think that having the gasket and the sealer would cause it to leak?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Gotta_Go_Fast said:


> @Thebigzeus Do you think that having the gasket and the sealer would cause it to leak?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would start off with a brand new gasket and only put the sealer in the two small spots it calls for. I can snap a pic of mine if you'd like.

Edit: and if it's a dorman or some off brand manifold, get an OEM one. It may have a flaw.


----------



## Gotta_Go_Fast (Apr 27, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> I would start off with a brand new gasket and only put the sealer in the two small spots it calls for. I can snap a pic of mine if you'd like.
> 
> Edit: and if it's a dorman or some off brand manifold, get an OEM one. It may have a flaw.


There’s quite a gap from the gasket so just doing sealer might melt the valve cover. I’ll try doing just the gasket (and sealer in those parts it calls for). If you could maybe just take a picture of the passenger back corner that would be awesome so I could see how much space should be there. Thank you for your help btw [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Here's some pics, all the shiny sh!t is cause it just got back from the dealership from a pan reseal and they "detailed" it with that shiny oily stuff all over the engine... Looks ok but not my type of thing lol. They also did this valve cover under warranty about a year and a half ago.

Passenger rear










Passenger rear












Front


----------



## Gotta_Go_Fast (Apr 27, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Here's some pics, all the shiny sh!t is cause it just got back from the dealership from a pan reseal and they "detailed" it with that shiny oily stuff all over the engine... Looks ok but not my type of thing lol. They also did this valve cover under warranty about a year and a half ago.
> 
> Passenger rear
> 
> ...


Wow it does look nice! Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotta_Go_Fast (Apr 27, 2020)

Good news!!!
I rewatched Andrei's video on the boost leak tester and checked the comments. Buried in there someone asked what temp the engine should be and he said it should be up to operating temp. YIKES. I've done all the tests on a cold engine, so no wonder it leaked. Re-tested on a warm engine with a new gasket torqued correctly and it doesn't leak at all! [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] 

TLDR: if you're boost leak testing, make sure the engine is up to temp


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Oh really, I didn't know that. either way mine doesn't leak cold either.


----------



## Gotta_Go_Fast (Apr 27, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Oh really, I didn't know that. either way mine doesn't leak cold either.


That's interesting, I wonder why.
Also, I looked at the valve cover and it is OEM. Previous owner did a lot of maintenance at the dealer (including 2 turbos before 100k miles yikes), so it doesn't surprise me.


----------

